# Diverter valve options and guide



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all

Im looking for a bit of guidance on diverter valves. 
I have had my 2.0 TFSI MK2 now for a month or so and although I am not aware of any performance loss, I am however a little concerned that my valve is as audible as it is. while accelerating through range I am able to hear what I believe is my valve giving off the "shhhhhHHHHHH" sort of sound and then an escape of air when I let off. now from what I have read, although somewhat normal I don't feel I should be hearing these as much as I am.

So im looking to replace or upgrade my DV.

Questions is with what options? and is anyone aware of a guide?
I would rather have performance over sound.

Many thanks in advance for any and all advice

Si


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

We've got this one and its great - Highly recommended http://www.gfb.com.au/products/blow-off ... ons-by-gfb


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Brilliant!

I have seen these suggested elsewhere too. Are you are if these are fairly straightforward to fit in exchange for OEM?


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Ease of fitment is dependent on which TFSI engine you have. If you have the earlier one like we have then its a bit of pain to be honest but worth the effort - you have to remove the RHS wheel and arch liner to get to it and its difficult to remove two of the bolts - one in particular requires some patience - a ramp would've made it easier but not by much. If you have the later engine its on top of the engine and should take 20mins or so.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

lordlee said:


> Ease of fitment is dependent on which TFSI engine you have. If you have the earlier one like we have then its a bit of pain to be honest but worth the effort - you have to remove the RHS wheel and arch liner to get to it and its still a pain - a ramp would've made it easier but not by much. If you have the later engine its on top of the engine and should take 20mins or so.


Hi Lordlee. 
Im in a 2008 model. without looking are you able to suggest witch I might be? Also there is a DV Available in the marketplace section, don't suppose you know if this is appropriate do you?

this one :
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1332490


----------



## rtbrjason (Jun 14, 2015)

lordlee said:


> Ease of fitment is dependent on which TFSI engine you have. If you have the earlier one like we have then its a bit of pain to be honest but worth the effort - you have to remove the RHS wheel and arch liner to get to it and its still a pain - a ramp would've made it easier but not by much. If you have the later engine its on top of the engine and should take 20mins or so.


Which year did it change? Where is it on the 2011 TT?


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

If you have the 211 hp engine instead of the 200 hp engine, I would venture a guess that it's on top of the engine


----------



## Stev443 (Oct 6, 2013)

have this one fitted on my TTS by the previous owner uses the oem solenoid and has metal internals for piece of mind. lots of other benefits too with regards to boost etc
http://www.gfb.com.au/products/blow-off ... ons-by-gfb


----------



## rtbrjason (Jun 14, 2015)

jokskilove said:


> If you have the 211 hp engine instead of the 200 hp engine, I would venture a guess that it's on top of the engine


I do have the 211 (EA888 gen 2 I believe). I've looked around several times but don't see it. I was starting to think I'd have to check the compressor housing or look underneath next oil change. I've seen others post pictures of it next to where the stock airbox would be, but mine doesn't appear to be there.


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you tried here?


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

If its not there it'll be coming off the turbo at the back of the engine and accessible tnrough the wheel well. Its behind the black piece of plastic on the left in this photo.


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

simno44 said:


> lordlee said:
> 
> 
> > Ease of fitment is dependent on which TFSI engine you have. If you have the earlier one like we have then its a bit of pain to be honest but worth the effort - you have to remove the RHS wheel and arch liner to get to it and its still a pain - a ramp would've made it easier but not by much. If you have the later engine its on top of the engine and should take 20mins or so.
> ...


That will fit your car regardless of the diverter location.


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

One more place to try...

http://shopdap.com/gfb-dv-install-guide ... di-models/


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Mine was under the engine. Close to the turbo accessible through the rear of the front off side wheel arch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrjason (Jun 14, 2015)

lordlee said:


> Have you tried here?


Thanks for posting this. I for sure don't have the valve in this location, so I will assume it's going to be on the compressor housing.


----------

